# Geraldton Micro Brewery



## amiddler (18/7/12)

Geraldton might get its first brewery in 63 years. This was published in our local rag today. The proposed site almost backs onto the old site of Geraldton's last standing brewery, Globe Brewing, which closed down in 1949. Lets hope it gets the shire approval and liquor license it needs. Best thing is that it is being opened by someone who has run 2 successful restaurants in Gero so he should know whats going on.

There is also talk of a brewery opening as part of a hotel proposal but the one above seems to have a head start.

Drew


----------



## crd0902 (18/7/12)

Hey drew where is this proposed to be open. Where was the old brewery. Cheers Chris


----------



## amiddler (18/7/12)

crd0902 said:


> Hey drew where is this proposed to be open. Where was the old brewery. Cheers Chris



The Globe was on Cunningham Street, West End. It is now offices and apartments. The proposed brewery is on Marrine Terrace between Toyota and The Boatshed opposite the silos. The corners of each block almost touch each other. Kind of a spin out when you think of it.


----------

